
Nuitka: A Python Compiler - Siecje
http://nuitka.net/doc/user-manual.html
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15354613](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15354613)

------
Animats
It doesn't seem to do much. It looks like it just generates lots of calls from
the byte code. It doesn't do any type inference.

The big win with a smart Python compiler is detecting when you don't need to
represent data with the general "CObject" type and can use machine integer or
floats. Then arithmetic becomes much faster. PyPy does some of that.

Being able to make an executable with no dependencies is worth something. It
makes deployment easier. No need to fuss with containers or installing the
right libraries on the target.

~~~
rurban
Wrong. Look at the list of optimizations it does. Arithmetic optimizations are
only done with constants and type hints. But inlining and SSA var tracking is
impressive.

------
fhood
That is super cool. Any data on how it compares to pypy's JIT?

------
bedros
how different is this from cx_freeze? is it faster? (compile or execution)

